# Bent wood jig



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Made a jig that will bend me a couple of curves. I may build another with one sweeping curve or just wait till I design something and build the jig to fit.

Here's the jig. 


















This was Cedar 5/4 cut to 4 1/8 strips and glued and set in the mold. 
You can't see the seems, and it's strong as heck.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

That's nice.


----------



## levan (Mar 30, 2010)

looking good!! Your into the fun stuff now.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

What adhesive, and how long in the clamps?

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## Gshepherd (May 16, 2012)

Works good. If your going to do a lot of different curves I would suggest getting some 1/4 steel brackets (L) and drill a few hold in one of the legs, draw out your curve, about every 3-4-5 inches screw them down in line with the curve, get some 1/16 steel banding and that will go against the L brakets followed by your wood strips the another band and some clamps. Let it sit for 24 hrs. Beware of some spring back in come cases. Width depends a lot on the curve and wood itself. I usually just cut a strip and bend it to see where the breaking point is. More times than not 1/8 works pretty good. I had a local welding shop bend the L brackets to make sure they were all perfect and they had the steel needed at a decent price. Doing curved work is enjoyable to do. I use Titebond II Extend…..


----------



## okwoodshop (Sep 15, 2009)

What kind of project are you using these on? I use a similar jig to make laminated rockers for my chairs,and another for the back slats.But this is a more unique bend.Looks real good.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Lee. Titebond II and I left it about 3 hours.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Okwoodshop- I plan to make a few more jigs for some custom stuff for tables and other things. The next jig will be made for some table legs for some deck furniture.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I bent some wood last month by sawing it to 1/10" thick and 
bending 2 sections on a hot pipe by hand. Once those were
laminated together the additional sections didn't really need
the hot pipe as the form was more or less set by the 
glue line in the first 2 parts. Not very neat, because 
gaps happen, but a handy way to rough out bent laminated
forms for prototyping, painting or whatever and skipping
the construction of a 2-part form.


----------



## okwoodshop (Sep 15, 2009)

looking forward to seeing the projects


----------

